# Saltwater Chat Night Is Tonight



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Back by popular demand it's our weekly Saltwater Group Chat Night tonight! 
Join us at 8 PM EST to mingle, get to know each other, and have a good time. 

This is the link to the chatroom:
Aquarium Forum Chatroom - Fish Tank Chat


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i have a saltwater chat every night MediaHound, you should join sometime


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh it read yesterday on the calander D:

I'll wait for freshwater night <3


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

> i have a saltwater chat every night MediaHound, you should join sometime


ha h thats funny Phil. I will likely join in a little late tonight, hopefully someone is still there!


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

yah we are always on pretty late... atleast we have been for the past 3 nights... crap i think we were on til about 4:30am last night. and its already 2:30 now.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

yea we never go by the time listed on the site we just wait for someone to be in the chat room and go for it


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

well i dont know about everyone else but i will be back in the chat tomorrow night.  cya all on tomorrow im gonna go watch some cartoons and crash out.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gee can I go too?


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

lol


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

Chat is up


----------

